
From “Hi” to Fi to “Goodbye” to invites: 7 things we’ve learned about Project Fi - tomschlick
http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2016/03/from-hi-to-fi-to-goodbye-to-invites.html
======
tomschlick
I really hope they open it up to iOS devices sometime soon. I would ditch
Verizon in a heartbeat.

